
In 24 Hours, Netflix Could Lose 25% of Its Subscribers - bretpiatt
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenmcbride1/2019/11/11/in-24-hours-netflix-could-lose-25-of-its-subscriber/
======
Qwertystop
Mostly sounds true, but one thing Netflix offered that none of the per-studio
streaming services can: it was one subscription with everything.

All the others will have their own catalog, but they won't have each others'.
Is everything you want to watch coming from the same place? Which one will you
pick, or do you want to manage five accounts each with their own bill?

(admittedly, if you only watch movies and not much TV, the answer might be
"yes, Disney")

My personal solution to this is to subscribe ad-hoc, without renewal, only
when I want to watch something; basically I'm treat it as the individual-
rental model with a discount if I happen to want to see two things from the
same service in quick succession (hasn't happened yet). If you watch more than
me that might not be practical; I usually watch less than five shows or movies
in a year, and half of that is when family members want to show me so it's on
their accounts.

